# Huffman Codierung



## informat (19. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine Frage zu einem Huffman-Tree, den ich gerade schreibe. Ich möchte in einer Methode aus einer kodierten Zeichenkette wieder die ursprüngliche nicht-kodierte Zeichenkette machen. Nun bauen sich diese Huffman-Codes und die dazugehörigen Code-Tabellen ja nicht eindeutig auf und ich vermute so langsam, dass ich _nicht_ einfach von der kodierten Zeichenkette auf die nicht-kodierte Zeichenkette schließen kann, sondern dies nur möglich ist, wenn ich vorher schon eine Codetabelle erstellt habe, mithilfe derer ich dann die Zeichenkette entschlüsseln kann. Ich muss also erst einen Text einlesen, der die Zeichen enthält, die ich nachher wieder entschlüsseln will. Stimmt das oder gibt es doch eine Möglichkeit, direkt auf die Original-Zeichenkette zurückzuschließen? 

Gruß, informat


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jun 2007)

In der Regel wird der Baum dem Dekodierer übergeben.


----------



## informat (19. Jun 2007)

Also brauche ich schon den zugehörigen Baum, um dekodieren zu können?


----------



## Wildcard (19. Jun 2007)

Natürlich.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (19. Jun 2007)

als kleine Hilfe:

http://www.inf.fh-flensburg.de/lang/algorithmen/code/huffman/huffman.htm


----------

